# Pie Safe for kitchen



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Best of the New Year to All!

Here are a couple of shots of the pie safe that Coleen and I built over the weeks leading to Christmas. In the pictures you can also see the microwave stand we built (and posted) about 2 years ago, and version 2 of our kitchen table.

Coleen finished all to match. Solid oak with analine dye, home made shellac and Varethane. Construction is mostly solid oak with some 1/4 in Oak ply on the side panels, aspen for breadboards and secondary wood and baltic birch plywood for some of the body of the two long pull out shelf systems. We used the 100 lb capacity rails for the two shelf systems, and Lee Valley cast iron legs.

Coleen gets credit for the design (or wish list if you prefer), as well as the punched aluminum panels and design on them.

As for scrap wood, the bears are a new diversion for us. We just tried some carving this past fall. A good use for scrap wood, perhaps?

Cheers! ...Doug


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice work Doug
It looks like you can handle a large party of hungry pie eaters.  

john


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

DougW said:


> Best of the New Year to All!
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of the pie safe that Coleen and I built over the weeks leading to Christmas.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Wow, beautiful work! Did you really mean MONTHS leading to Christmas? You must live in your shop.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

lrr said:


> Doug,
> 
> Wow, beautiful work! Did you really mean MONTHS leading to Christmas? You must live in your shop.


Actually not months in the building. About 3 weeks of weekends and spare time.

What took the time was the planning and design to lead to it. Probably 3 months in the concept stage and another one in the drafting/redrafting and wife changing concept stage. I think we did about 16 different sketches of the front layout until it finally reached the accepted version. Or perhaps I just quit asking for input. (just kidding).

And not a pie in it! It replaces a china cabinet we bought from a repossession company just after we were married. The pie save is about 18 inches shorter, yet holds considerably more because it is as deep as the microwave stand.

...Doug


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

Doug,

That is a really nice piece of furniture. I really like the design and the tin panels your wife did. You all did a great job.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks to all for kind comments.

Now the real challenge... decide on the next project!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, very nicely done. Isn't it a shame that most people will never know the simple pleasure of creating and using these handy and practical furniture items? Some of the nicest projects posted on this site are team efforts like yours. Kudo's.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I will share that with my collaborator. <grin>


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job on all! They look great in that kitchen! 

corey


----------

